# Regular volumen de tda 2050 y 2003 sin tocar la señal de entrada



## zxeth (Mar 5, 2010)

Buenas noches. Quisiera saber si alguien sabe como regular el volumen del amplificador tda2003 y tda2050 sin tocar la entrada de audio ya que en la entrada puse un capacitor de 0,47uf para anular ruidos que no se porque motivo se provocan y si uso un potenciomentro en la entrada del amplificador se me convierte el pote y el capacitor en un crossover y no es lo que deseo. Los datasheets de los amplis estan aca
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1449.pdf  TDA2003
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf  TDA2050

Muchas gracias desde ya

Aca abajo dejo imagenes de los amplis (los tda2050 son 2 no tienen disipador porque mañana les voy a fabricar uno pero ya los prove , los tda2003 son 6 y tienen un disipador que se la banca, igual se va a poner un cooler en la carcasa de todo junto)


----------



## juanma (Mar 7, 2010)

Proba con ponerle un pre.

Este es el que uso, con excelentes resultados:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificadores/previoinversor/previo%20inversor.html

O éste:

http://sound.whsites.net/project88.htm


----------



## zxeth (Mar 7, 2010)

Muchas gracias pero no me sirve ninguno de los 2 ya que no consigo los materiales, pero me diste una genial idea de como variar el volumen . Te juro que ni la habia pensado la del pre, pero si le meto una señal ya preamplificada desde la pc no va a molestar?. Ahora busco uno que tenga un lm. Y otra cosa, si vario el neutro de la entraada no cambia el volumen?. Me encantaria provarlo pero estoy buscando los disipadores de los amplis ya que los que tienen son muy chicos y no los quiero quemar


----------



## zxeth (Abr 7, 2010)

Juanma, por que otro amp op lo puedo cambiar al opa2134 o 3124? (no me acuerdo exactamente cual era  ) porque aca no los venden. Aca consigo los tl y los tda


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola.

Cómo es tu circuito (la hoja de datos no muestra tu circuito, muestra el circuito que recomienda el fabricante), pero no muesta el circuito que haz armado, que haz agregado o quitado al circuito de la hja de datos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zxeth (Abr 7, 2010)

yo le agregue un caacitor de .47uf entre la entrada y la masa antes del capacitor de filtro de la entrada de audio, lo que hace que con el potenciometro venga un filtro pasa bajos. Quisiera saber como hago apra regular el volumen sin tocar el filtro y sin usar control de tonos ya que lo quiero lo mas simple posible por costos. Lo que se me ocurrio fue usar un tl072 aprovechando los 2 amplificadores y antes de el tl072 poner el pote, cosa que no tenga resistencia despues del tl y no se forme el filtro en el amplificador. El tl072 pondria el pote de 100klog con un capacitor de 10uf en serie por la entrada positiva del tl072 y en la negativa pondria la salida del mismo para no amplificar la señal ya que no es necesario. Agradeceria mucho sus comentarios


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola.

He usado para eliminar ruidos de frecuencias de radio un capacitor de 470pf entre la entrada (pata 1) y tierra.

Creo que un capacitor de 0.47uF es muy grande y te va a elimimar frecuencias de audio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zxeth (Abr 7, 2010)

lo que pasa es que estas frecuencias no eran de radio. No se como explicar de que eran ya que no se de donde provienen. Es mas, si no dejo ese capacitor, el amplificador empieza a calentar mucho y a hacer mucho ruido desde el momento que lo saque. Voy a intentar en cuanto pueda lo que me propuse


----------

